
Tesla car catches fire in California traffic - omeid2
https://www.rt.com/usa/430014-tesla-car-fire-california/
======
King-Aaron
It should be noted that cars catch on fire spontaneously _all the time_.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN6Vs_GGfbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN6Vs_GGfbI)

~~~
Fricken
Not the Chevy Bolt. A Chevy Volt caught fire once in 2011 and GM changed the
way they manufacture their batteries. It hasn't happened since.

~~~
Latteland
It's a little more complicated than that. Since an ICE engine catches on fire
so often (every 3 minutes, so 175,000 per year!) no one reports it. You cannot
find it by searching google. You don't get meaningful results for "corvette
fires" but they are happening. But teslas are almost always news. bolts aren't
quite as important as teslas in terms of getting news. But it is interesting
that there are not that many reports. Also, Volts (not bolts) should probably
catch on fire as frequently as regular gas cars but I didn't find results
online about that.

So in summary, (1) teslas are the hype car so issues get reported, (2) bolts
have few reports, but they aren't quite the same hype car, but it is a good
sign for bolts. (3) ice car fires don't get reported because they are so
common. So it's hard to draw conclusions but I will offer that Bolts aren't
terrible when it comes to fires because they'd probably get more reports.

------
reefoctopus
Russia Today is propaganda. You couldnt find an article from a legitimate news
organization?

~~~
sschueller
You could also say the BBC is British propaganda.

Not every article is political.

~~~
reefoctopus
Russia is hostile to western democracies and is actively attacking them. We
should shun them and anything that comes from their country - especially
media.

~~~
sschueller
With that logic we should also shun the New York Times and the Washington
Post. They both have cased huge damage to the United States and other western
democracies.

~~~
reefoctopus
Please list specific examples, and I’ll explain the difference.

~~~
sschueller
Lead up to Iraq war for example.

The only difference between media like RT and for example the NYT is that RT
is directly controlled by the state while the NYT is played like a puppet.

The blatant way RT is influenced is not acceptable in the Unites States
however that does not mean the NYT and others are not used for propaganda.

Just think about it from the other side. If you were at the white house or
working at the CIA and you needed to push your agenda (what ever that might
be). How would you influence the media? What would prevent you from having
some of your agents actually work a media outlet, or even for you to pay
journalists directly? Or leak via trusted sources that the media loves to use?
The media has a strong fear of missing out, how can you exploit that?

~~~
reefoctopus
Russia uses fake American social media profiles to astroturf every website
with a comment box with extremist propaganda.

See how that’s different than a private news organization being a little too
obsequious?

